# How are typical horn ferrules attached?



## tostadas (May 15, 2021)

I'm thinking about maybe grinding down part of one of my d-shaped handles at the ferrule (like a Marko shape). But I want to be careful not to go all the way thru the horn ferrule to the wood. Is the hole in in the center of the horn ferrule usually the same diameter all the way through?


----------



## cotedupy (May 15, 2021)

If I'm understanding you right then IME - yes they are.

Like this you mean...?


----------



## cotedupy (May 15, 2021)

(That was the same diameter btw. Just a slightly wonky picture!)


----------



## tostadas (May 15, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> If I'm understanding you right then IME - yes they are.
> 
> Like this you mean...?
> 
> View attachment 127257


Thanks that's exactly what I wanted to know. Just wasn't quite sure how to put it into words


----------

